# Kitten Rescue Today! - Update



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Okay, so we're on our way to Wal-Mart and had to stop at a BUSY intersection. Right in the middle or the road is a tiny, freaked out kitten! I was SO worried about him/her! I felt sick to my stomach worrying someone would run over him/her! And s/he was running under cars, etc.

Thankfully no one did and s/he made it to a parking lot. Well, I couldn't just leave him/her!! So, David and I started looking for him/her! Of course I wasn't planning on going IN anyplace, so I'm dressed WAY down and have NO shoes on! (David was the one going IN Wal-Mart!). Well, we find the kitten but s/he is semi-feral so s/he isn't trusting of people so the chase ensues! We did NOT think we were going to catch him/her. Especially since we didn't have a carrier with us, only the cat stroller. 

Finally though s/he ran into an office of a fitness place. I went in, along with the two guys that worked there (thank god I'm married, otherwise I'd REALLY hate good looking guys seeing me dressed the way I was! LOL). The poor kitten was freaking out and ramming into the windows. Finally though one of the guys threw a shirt over the kitten and caught him. And David brought me the stroller. 

So, s/he is now in the bathroom with food, water, and litter. I can't tell if s/he is a boy or girl cause of how scare the little thing is. 

I have NO idea what we're going to do with him/her. Before ANYTHING is done the kitten will be checked out by a vet. 

It's a Brown Mackerel Tabby DSH, probably about 8 or 9 weeks old, cute as a button, just scared to death!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awww, you're so sweet for saving the poor thing! I'm glad you catch the little one. Hopefully it lightens up to you soon so you can take pictures for us to see =)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You saved her life! It shouldn't take long to socialize this poor baby. Here's a link for you:

http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm

There is also a link in this forum, the story of taming a feral kitten. If she isn't socialized, and you turn her over to a shelter, she would have to be socialized (if they can find someone to foster her) or she will never get a home. However, you might fall in love before that question comes up.  Keep us updated, please.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

My husband knew there was no way I couldn't at least TRY and catch the kitten! That area is REALLY busy with a highway really close, I doubt s/he would have lasted long...especially with him/her running out into traffic. Once the little tyke is more comfortable with me pictures will follow!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> You saved her life! It shouldn't take long to socialize this poor baby. Here's a link for you:
> 
> http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm
> 
> There is also a link in this forum, the story of taming a feral kitten. If she isn't socialized, and you turn her over to a shelter, she would have to be socialized (if they can find someone to foster her) or she will never get a home. However, you might fall in love before that question comes up.  Keep us updated, please.


Thanks for the link Jeanie!! 

Yes, I told my husband that even if we decide to take the little tyke to a shelter we'd need to at least socialize him/her first, so she would be adoptable, so we'll try and tame the tyke first and go from there!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great! Let us know what happens, please!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Just thought I'd give ya'll an update.

My little rescue is doing good. He's still a bit nervous but lets me hold him. When I give him his wet food he sits in my lap to eat it. He's also eating hard food, drinking water, and using the litterbox. He's got a clean bill of health (aside from a couple of fleas/worms, which have been treated). So, we're just going to continue keeping him isolated and getting him to trust us more and then go from there,,


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is such good news!
I am so happy you were there to save him. 
Thanks for the update - and we are waiting on some pictures..and ..does he have a name?
Survivor would be good..or dodge..since he was able to dodge cars :lol: 
It is funny now..but I cannot imagine the terror this sweet baby has been through! You are is gardian angels!!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

We're calling him Catcher!


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*catcher*

he's adorable---you are angels...............................


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*catcher*

he's adorable---you are angels...............................have homed a 1- 1/2 yr old feral---he is the most civilized of all the cats in this home.............


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're making great progress with Catcher! Any more news?


----------

